# What do you all make of this taming article?



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

I came across this article on how to tame budgies. Seems like it advocates for wing clipping and using a towel to carry them to a confined, safe, space and to keep putting them on your finger. Then proceed to step up training.

Being a new Budgie owner and having Bucky for just over a month, I don’t like the idea of clipping his wings. Nor would I do it for any bird. Seems unnatural for them and psychologically harmful based on my research. The towel method and putting them on your finger seems rather, aggressive.

Curious as to others thoughts and comments. This article seems to run somewhat counter to my instincts and the advice given on this forum

thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We NEVER advise wing clipping or carrying your budgie in a towel to a safe confined space.
This forum only recommends Best Practices for the health and well-being of your budgies.
Taming is about having your budgie learn to TRUST you and Bonding happens when your budgie CHOOSES to be with you.
Clipping wings makes a budgie submissive only because it has no other choice.
Wrapping it in a towel to carry it to a safe room certainly does not promote trust.*


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *We NEVER advise wing clipping or carrying your budgie in a towel to a safe confined space.
> This forum only recommends Best Practices for the health and well-being of your budgies.
> Taming is about having your budgie learn to TRUST you and Bonding happens when your budgie CHOOSES to be with you.
> Clipping wings makes a budgie submissive only because it has no other choice.
> Wrapping it in a towel to carry it to a safe room certainly does not promote trust.*


ok thanks. You basically confirmed my suspicions.
Not trying to offend. Just trying to learn. 
Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Some people want a hard and fast way to force a bond with their budgies, and therefore advocate those types of methods. Some people do the same types of things with their human children to discipline them. That’s why we hope everyone would be able to learn the correct way to form trusting bonds rather than forced submission  I wish every budgie owner was like you, and was willing to consider all the new information and make common sense decisions about things that promote love and trust between two beings. ❤


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Some people want a hard and fast way to force a bond with their budgies, and therefore advocate those types of methods. Some people do the same types of things with their human children to discipline them. That’s why we hope everyone would be able to learn the correct way to form trusting bonds rather than forced submission  I wish every budgie owner was like you, and was willing to consider all the new information and make common sense decisions about things that promote love and trust between two beings. ❤


Appreciate that! I’m learning something new everyday and this forum has been a wealth of information!


----------

